# Roland Gx-24 Speed, blades, and pressure



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Can any of the GX-24 Gurus out there explain to me the difference in the following categories?

Speed: When and why do you adjust the speed? Is it for material types? Incomplete cuts? Intricate cutting?

Blades: Why use 30, 45, 60 degree blades? Material thickness, Intricate cuts?

Pressure Vs Blade extension: I'm assuming that the pressure is how much force the blade is pressing down on the material, but how does that affect how much of the blade is sticking out? Or are these 2 totally irrelevent issues? If the material is thicker, is it better to have the blade sticking out further or the pressure set higher?

Thanks!!


----------



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Blades: Why use 30, 45, 60 degree blades? Material thickness, Intricate cuts?
> 
> Thanks!!


I don't know about the 30 degree blades, but the 45 is for usual material like vinyl, paper tranfer...
and the 60 is for thicker material like flock.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

OK, thanks. I was thinking the 60 blade was for more intricate/detailed cutting.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> OK, thanks. I was thinking the 60 blade was for more intricate/detailed cutting.


I've found that I get better results on intricate cuts with the 60 degree blade. You might need to adjust the offset a bit with the 60...


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone know what the speed does and doesnt do for you???? Do you get smoother cuts at a faster or slower speed?? 

Thanks


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

tfalk said:


> I've found that I get better results on intricate cuts with the 60 degree blade. You might need to adjust the offset a bit with the 60...


 
How does the offset feature work, and when do you need to use it? I've been using my Gx24 and it's been working fine with different angled blades. How would I know if I need to use that feature(offset)?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> How does the offset feature work, and when do you need to use it? I've been using my Gx24 and it's been working fine with different angled blades. How would I know if I need to use that feature(offset)?


if you are getting rounded corners or not connected corners then the offset needs adjusted. I recommend a .40 offset with the 60 degree blade and a .25 offset with the 45 degree blade. Offset is directly proportional to the angle of blade you are using and how the machine adjusts for the positioning of the tip of the blade.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

when cutting sticker vinyl do you guys use 45* or 60* blades?????


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I use a 45.


----------

